# Martial Art



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

We know some of us learn / practice martial arts here. How many of you are into martial arts? Which martial art are you learning / practising? How many of them? For how long?

And for those who learn / practise more than one, what kind of differences have you discovered from the two or more? Within the martial arts and within yourself. You can talk just about anything at all.

And how has martial art created you compared to the person you were before?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I've been practicing ninjutsu for almost 4 years, although the last year and a half has been mostly on and off, so I'm quite rusty. I'm getting back into it though and I love it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ive paractised judo for about 4 years, but thats a while ago.
judo is great for selfdefence and when rough housing with friends.

ive also attended kickboxing.
huge difference. woudlnt say either change me alot, exept keept me in shape and give confidence that you could prob beat most average guys, yeah 3 years of lifting weights prob added to that too.

if your in it for the right reasons all martial arts are great for keeping in shape and protecting yourself.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I took Karate back when I was a kid...I only made it up to Yellow belt.







Last year, I started taking Aikido...But only took it for a month, because I was just too busy to keep it up...If I ever win the lottery, or get a wife that doesn't want me to work...I'll take up some kind of MMA based off Brazillian Ju-Jitsu and Muay Thai...That way I can dedicate myself to it.

Thats how I want it to be...all the way...or nothing at all...I can't do it in little sessions once or twice a week.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Used to practice Shaolin Kung Fu when I was in Junior High and High School.


----------



## usmctowgnr (Nov 5, 2004)

My younger brother (18) just received his black belt on Saturday. It took him 9 years. I am not sure the exact name but I think it is Shuri Ryu? It is more agressive and not the point style Karate which is more geared for Tournaments. He is going to an invitation Tournament in Fort Wayne Indianna this weekend. I myself went through the MCMAP (Marine Corps Martial Arts Program) which is a combination of several fighting techniques to better suite the needs of a military service. I was an Infantry Sergeant and was required to advance to a Brown belt which took me almost two years.

Joey


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I did Kenpo for 3 years as a kid. Then I did brazilian jiu-jitsu in the army for 2 years and continued it in the civilian world for another 2 years. If you've never done a submission style you have to try one, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I took Karate back when I was a kid...I only made it up to Yellow belt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the same way..i'd love to get into something like that. But with college right now it just isn't possible. Going all the way would be fun instead of afew times a week.

And funny how you mentioned Muay Thai..I just watched Ong-Bak for the first time yesterday!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> I did Kenpo for 3 years as a kid. Then I did brazilian jiu-jitsu in the army for 2 years and continued it in the civilian world for another 2 years. If you've never done a submission style you have to try one, it's a lot of fun.


i also take kenpon for 4 years, at the same time toke jit kung do for 2 years, and thai boxing since 5 year old till now. But lately just have no time for those stuff.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

american boxing, tae kwon do, wing chun, and brazilian jiu jitsu.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Southern Shaolin. Only about a year and a half.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

my main styles are
gracie jiu jitsu under royler gracie

muay thai under ajarn chai sirisute, master k, and coban lookchaomaesaitong

also frequently train in
western boxing under hector camacho

greco roman wrestling with a few all americans at new york sports club

have trained in
doce pares escrima under dong cuesta
jkd under my friend who is an instructor under dan inosanto
francais savate

have also trained with the likes of.. roger gracie, renzo gracie, igor gracie, gregor gracie, carlos gracie jr, rolker gracie, cristiano marcelo, rudimar federigo, and the american top team


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I train in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Muay Thai Kickboxing. They are obviously both very different but I feel they compliment eachother well. Both have definately shaped who I am today, from the way I eat and treat my body to my overall outlook on life. I feel BJJ has definately had the biggest impact. The culture and lifestyle that is associated with BJJ is an amazing thing and something I love.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

jiggy how do you learn anything if your constantly changing instructors and styles?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dont change instructors often.. in muay thai, im looking to get instructorship under ajarn chai sirisute, who is basically the guy that brought muay thai to america.. he lives in cali and i take privates and test with him everytime i go over there.. 
my first instructor was master k.. i was with him for a little more than a year, he is old and is very experienced and has fought in tons of bareknuckle fights in thailand and he gave me a very solid foundation in my muay thai game, but master k is in his 60s and i was looking for someone who could help me in aspects that he couldnt.. 
so i switched to coban who is younger and has a bigger build than master k.. he taught me how to utilize strength and power in my game and just all around relentlessness when it comes to fighting.. he gave me the 'just beat his ass bad' and 'who gives a sh*t about pain' mentality..


----------



## usmctowgnr (Nov 5, 2004)

BLAH BLAH


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

and i dont change styles.. i train in most of them regularly.. i train jiu jitsu 7 days a week, i train muay thai 4 days a week.. and i do mma whenever i can.. usually 3 times a week after class.. not all students r allowed to do mma, only the ones that show good technique, etc..



usmctowgnr said:


> BLAH BLAH


lol.. ok mr. KARATAAAAAY.. HIIIII YAAA! ::jumping spinning roundhouse from tiger stance:: 
hahahaha

im surprised it took ur brother 9yrs to get a black belt, doesnt it usually take 9 months?.. haha


----------



## usmctowgnr (Nov 5, 2004)

Jiggy, 
My brother is like 99% of the martial Art Students that leave the training several times before actually coming back and commiting themselves to achieve a black belt. The Black belt is a minimum of 5 years. PERIOD! You sound to me and like a fool who knows nothing.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

This should be good.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

a fool that knows that the only effective form of karate is kyokushin kai.. and that is only if u r in a stand up only fight.. where is ur karate in mma? i know chuck liddell says he does hawaiian kempo, but its just a banner that he goes under, he stopped doing it once he got serious.

for ur brothers karate it takes a minimum of 5yrs to get a black belt because they want to take your money.. there is no standup style where it takes 5 years to learn to be effective in it.. the best standup styles r the 'poor mans styles' such as boxing, and muay thai, which take 2yrs MAX to learn.. from there you just work on strength, speed, etc..


----------



## usmctowgnr (Nov 5, 2004)

Jiggy,

Your ranting has gotten completely off subject. I am not going to continue to banter with you. What my brother has done is something that a small majority of people in this world have achieved. You can continue to train with everyone and be a master of nothing.

Joey


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

What your brother has done is something that even 12 year olds in this world have achieved.

Edit- changed my quote because usmctowgnr was upset with it.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

'use what works, disregard the rest. you must never limit yourself to only one style' -bruce lee


----------



## toerag2 (Feb 16, 2006)

I used to teach Hapkido..many years ago...my son has been training for 7 years....mixed martial arts....some guy named "Franklin" something from UFC is wanting to sponsor him....he takes Muy Tai, Gracie Jujitsu and boxing....is quite good I understand...hasn't been beaten on the amateur level as of yet...and his nose and ears are still normal...LOL....

and....to quote somebody that posted above, "kyokushin kai" is the only karate for stand up?...I beg to differ..(unless you're only discussing "KARATE", and even then. there are many forms that are at least as effective....Hapkido has been used by special forces and swat teams for years....Korean Rock Marines are as tough as anyone you'll ever meet. Isshynryu (sp?)...is damn effective....the high kick styles are very pretty to watch, and great for "no contact" or light contact events.....MMA for actual fighting and defense, grappling, kick boxing jujitsu etc is by far the best for defense and for everyday "on the street" use....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

usmctowgnr, why are you upset with my quote? It's true.


----------



## usmctowgnr (Nov 5, 2004)

It is not my quote! Change it!

Joey


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I know it's not your quote. Humor must be lost on you.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its true though..


----------



## toerag2 (Feb 16, 2006)

and Jiggy....you did hit it on the head for sure....I studied/trained in Hapkido for many many years.....taught it....and we had "levels"...no belts...today...selling belts to keep kid's parents spending money is the norm these days....Not all schools..there are still some instructors that care enough about the art to make 'one' perform to excell....


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> I took Karate back when I was a kid...I only made it up to Yellow belt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the same way..i'd love to get into something like that. But with college right now it just isn't possible. Going all the way would be fun instead of afew times a week.

*And funny how you mentioned Muay Thai..I just watched Ong-Bak for the first time yesterday!*








[/quote]

Tony Jaa and Ong-Bak is one of the main reasons I have become more interested in Muay Thai...But I know I need a good ground style with Brazillian Ju-Jitsu as well. Make sure you check out Tony Jaa's next flick, TOM YUM GOONG.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i got my black belt in tae kwon do in 2 years when i was 14. sad, dont you think? karate is a joke. i agree that kyokushin is the single most effective form of karate and it's not big here in america. the point fighting crap is worthless. trust me, i've done the whole point fighting crap with tkd and i know from experience that it is worthless. kyokushin = full contact karate, they even have the equivalent of mma competitions that allow elbows to the face, submissions and takedowns (but you have to wear a helmet). i don't want to flame, but your brother hasn't done anything special. black belts in mcdojos are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

There, changed my quote, usmctowgnr.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Muay Thai and Ju Jitsu for almost 2 years until my illness and drinking stopped me.
i then took up Jeet Kune Do which lasted al of a few month as it was not for me.
i want to get into Wing Chun and may have a training partner lined up but we will see.
i did box when i was younger too and did hand to hand combat but not a martial art really.
i did most of this stuff for the wrong reasons as i got into trouble a lot when younger now i find it interesting and it will get me fit again


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

bjj vs kung fu
http://streaming3.vidilife.com/vidilife/vi...3702/248289.wmv

bjj vs karate
http://streaming2.vidilife.com/vidilife/vi...3105/484599.wmv


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

2nd degree Black. (Judoka) 
7 years in training and I have been to Japan twice to train .............what a wake-up call compared to the states.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Double post


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I made it up to yellow belt tae kwon do under raymond mourad when I was 13. I quit because there were too many young children in the class and I was hitting puberty. I have always been fascinated by martial arts and am currently considering devoting some attention to bjj. I would love to learn more about what ***** is as a martial art if any of you mma buffs could break it down for me.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

there is sport ***** and combat *****.. combat ***** was only taught to people in the russian military..
sport ***** is a form of grappling that concentrates more on leg locks..

no grappling art is really pure anymore since bjj came out.. they all use bjj techniques now to make their style more effective..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sport is ***** is more similar to judo than anything. as jiggy said, they incorporate leglocks into their game (where leglocks in judo are illegal). i believe limited striking is allowed in ***** competitions as well (legs kicks). some of the great mma fighters studied ***** like emelianenko, arlovski and vovchanchyn.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

So when I read on the pride website that the emelianenko brothers (fedor is my favorite fighter) that they are trained in *****, it's sport *****. Combat ***** is really no longer around. However even if they practice "*****" there are still elements of bjj involved. Right?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> So when I read on the pride website that the emelianenko brothers (fedor is my favorite fighter) that they are trained in *****, it's sport *****. Combat ***** is really no longer around. However even if they practice "*****" there are still elements of bjj involved. Right?


not exactly. there's some confusion between submissions and brazilian jiujitsu. from what i observed at my local ***** school is that it's more like judo than bjj. most strict ***** players aren't going to know what an omoplata or mata leon is. likewise, i'm positive ***** has some techniques that others wouldn't know. ***** was created before soviet russia was exposed to brazilian jiujitsu so only the most modern ***** grapplers will be even remotely familiar with bjj techniques.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I took Karate back when I was a kid...I only made it up to Yellow belt.:laugh: Last year, I started taking Aikido...But only took it for a month, because I was just too busy to keep it up...If I ever win the lottery, or get a wife that doesn't want me to work...I'll take up some kind of MMA based off Brazillian Ju-Jitsu and Muay Thai...That way I can dedicate myself to it.
> 
> Thats how I want it to be...all the way...or nothing at all...I can't do it in little sessions once or twice a week.


I'm thinking the same way..i'd love to get into something like that. But with college right now it just isn't possible. Going all the way would be fun instead of afew times a week.

*And funny how you mentioned Muay Thai..I just watched Ong-Bak for the first time yesterday!*








[/quote]

Tony Jaa and Ong-Bak is one of the main reasons I have become more interested in Muay Thai...But I know I need a good ground style with Brazillian Ju-Jitsu as well. Make sure you check out Tony Jaa's next flick, TOM YUM GOONG.









[/quote]

i had seen both movies, and it good. Tony Jaa fighting style are from Orginal Muay Thia back in the early days, but just a little different is he mix both Muay Thia and Chinesse Kung Fu togther. There are a DVD in behide the senc from Ong-Bak that he said that. He love to wacth Jackie Chan movies alot.

Ong-Bak is the ONLY thai movies goes world wide.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

hyphen said:


> So when I read on the pride website that the emelianenko brothers (fedor is my favorite fighter) that they are trained in *****, it's sport *****. Combat ***** is really no longer around. However even if they practice "*****" there are still elements of bjj involved. Right?


not exactly. there's some confusion between submissions and brazilian jiujitsu. from what i observed at my local ***** school is that it's more like judo than bjj. most strict ***** players aren't going to know what an omoplata or mata leon is. likewise, i'm positive ***** has some techniques that others wouldn't know. ***** was created before soviet russia was exposed to brazilian jiujitsu so only the most modern ***** grapplers will be even remotely familiar with bjj techniques.
[/quote]

WORD. Thank you hyphen.







Now I just gotta hear from Jiggy and USPMike.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

2 years of bjj for me. Hopefully I'll get my blue by the end of this year.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

hyphen said:


> So when I read on the pride website that the emelianenko brothers (fedor is my favorite fighter) that they are trained in *****, it's sport *****. Combat ***** is really no longer around. However even if they practice "*****" there are still elements of bjj involved. Right?


not exactly. there's some confusion between submissions and brazilian jiujitsu. from what i observed at my local ***** school is that it's more like judo than bjj. most strict ***** players aren't going to know what an omoplata or mata leon is. likewise, i'm positive ***** has some techniques that others wouldn't know. ***** was created before soviet russia was exposed to brazilian jiujitsu so only the most modern ***** grapplers will be even remotely familiar with bjj techniques.
[/quote]

grappling arts nowadays still encorporate bjj moves into their game now.. for instance, when taking the back bjj guys use the hooks.. *****, judo, japanese ju jitsu never did that before.. the same thing goes for the guard.. nobody used the guard before bjj..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> 2 years of bjj for me. Hopefully I'll get my blue by the end of this year.


Congratulations. That's a big step.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

jiggy said:


> So when I read on the pride website that the emelianenko brothers (fedor is my favorite fighter) that they are trained in *****, it's sport *****. Combat ***** is really no longer around. However even if they practice "*****" there are still elements of bjj involved. Right?


not exactly. there's some confusion between submissions and brazilian jiujitsu. from what i observed at my local ***** school is that it's more like judo than bjj. most strict ***** players aren't going to know what an omoplata or mata leon is. likewise, i'm positive ***** has some techniques that others wouldn't know. ***** was created before soviet russia was exposed to brazilian jiujitsu so only the most modern ***** grapplers will be even remotely familiar with bjj techniques.
[/quote]

grappling arts nowadays still encorporate bjj moves into their game now.. for instance, when taking the back bjj guys use the hooks.. *****, judo, japanese ju jitsu never did that before.. the same thing goes for the guard.. nobody used the guard before bjj..
[/quote]

Thanks Jigga.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Lots of good info in here. All the discussion of ***** and judo etc really displays the superiority of BJJ IMO. All these arts are great arts, but like many arts they are unwilling to adapt and change. The beautiful part about BJJ is it has taken all of the best techniques from ***** and Judo and other arts and included them. Also like Jiggy said BJJ incorporated things like using the hooks and utilizing the dominance of the guard. Good dicussion guys, and good vids Jiggy!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> 2 years of bjj for me. Hopefully I'll get my blue by the end of this year.


Congratulations. That's a big step.
[/quote]

Thanks meng.


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

usmctowgnr said:


> BLAH BLAH


ha ha...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i am a member of the bujinkan. love it, it's a life style.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I keep saying I'm going to take something.. even found a place that teaches northern shaolin like 15 minutes from here.. but I'm lazy and scared I'll suck









I just want to be able to kick hyphens ass.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

myphen said:


> I keep saying I'm going to take something.. even found a place that teaches northern shaolin like 15 minutes from here.. but I'm lazy and scared I'll suck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry...we can jump him. 2 ninjas > 1 hyphen.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

This is true. But I want to be red this time


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

myphen said:


> This is true. But I want to be red this time


We all know the red ninjas cant be trusted...
I can see it now, you and I take out hyphen...then I end up with a ninja star in my back


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> I took Karate back when I was a kid...I only made it up to Yellow belt.:laugh: Last year, I started taking Aikido...But only took it for a month, because I was just too busy to keep it up...If I ever win the lottery, or get a wife that doesn't want me to work...I'll take up some kind of MMA based off Brazillian Ju-Jitsu and Muay Thai...That way I can dedicate myself to it.
> 
> Thats how I want it to be...all the way...or nothing at all...I can't do it in little sessions once or twice a week.


I'm thinking the same way..i'd love to get into something like that. But with college right now it just isn't possible. Going all the way would be fun instead of afew times a week.

*And funny how you mentioned Muay Thai..I just watched Ong-Bak for the first time yesterday!*








[/quote]

Tony Jaa and Ong-Bak is one of the main reasons I have become more interested in Muay Thai...But I know I need a good ground style with Brazillian Ju-Jitsu as well. Make sure you check out Tony Jaa's next flick, TOM YUM GOONG.









[/quote]

i had seen both movies, and it good. Tony Jaa fighting style are from Orginal Muay Thia back in the early days, but just a little different is he mix both Muay Thia and Chinesse Kung Fu togther. There are a DVD in behide the senc from Ong-Bak that he said that. He love to wacth Jackie Chan movies alot.

Ong-Bak is the ONLY thai movies goes world wide.
[/quote]

Yes I watched both movies and they're excellent. Is it true he mixes Muay Thai with Chinese Kung Fu? Because I read his bios and it was stated that he is highly skilled in Taekwando, Judo, Muay Thai, Swordplay and Gymnastics. So I thought he mixed Muay Thai, Taekwando and Gymnastics in Ong-Bak.

He has the element of Jackie Chan's ideas in his movies, Bruce Lee too. His masters are Jackie Chan, Jet Li, but he says the biggest influence is Bruce Lee. You said Tony Jaa's Muay Thai is the original from back in the early days, I thought the same..but may I know what's the difference between the original Muay Thai and the one we see around today?

Anyway, great discussions guys, thank you so much. I am not into any martial arts, I would love to get into one from another and keep on exploring but I would love to completely be able to focus instead of doing little by little with other things I have to do which truly takes my time, especially College and examinations.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

mauy thai is muay thai.. same back in the day as it is now.. what tony ja uses in ong bak is muay thai and tkd, u can tell by the switch stepping his does..


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

True I see Taekwando too, so Muay Thai is Muay Thai, thank you Jiggy.







I would like to know, is there any physical training that Muay Thai has for its practitioners? I mean I used to hear in my childhood besides training, practising the techniques and ways of fighting, they do have their training for strength, like to withstand pain etc. Could you explain this for me if you don't mind?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Silence said:


> True I see Taekwando too, so Muay Thai is Muay Thai, thank you Jiggy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a multitude of things people have done over the years to condition their body for Muay Thai. Some include medicine balls thrown at your stomach, rubbing glass bottles on your shins (to desensitize them for kicking) and kicking things like spare tires for the same reasons. There are so many things its impossible to list. My instructor uses alot of the basic excercises youd think of. Generally to warm up we'll do 3 rounds of jump rope. It'll go 1 -3min round of rope (last 30 seconds sprinting), then 25 pushups, another 3 minute round, then maybe situps, another round, another excersice. The pushups or situps etc are interchanged wsith various excercises. After this we'll usually do some medicine ball work to tighten the stomach, and then start working techniques or cardiovascular drills.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

geeze, i am too lazy for all of that, lol. i would do 1 minute of jump rope, 5 minutes laying down, 1 minute of medicine ball, 2 hours of crying, 1 minute of wimpering and a liftetime of self-loathing.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Genin said:


> geeze, i am too lazy for all of that, lol. i would do 1 minute of jump rope, 5 minutes laying down, 1 minute of medicine ball, 2 hours of crying, 1 minute of wimpering and a liftetime of self-loathing.










Yeah then Muay Thai might not be for you since thats only the first 15-20 minutes of class. Not to mention soon as thats over we start BJJ for the next 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

running coke bottles up n down ur shins is actually bad.. it causes shin splints and doesnt bruise the bone enough for the bone to buildup calcium deposits. what we use is basically like a broomstick with rope wrapped tightly around the end.. its that organic rope with alot of itchy fibers.. and we use it on ourselves and get beaten with it while training. u know when ur getting desensitized when u cant feel how itchy the rope is anymore..

what we do is jump rope for 20 minutes just to get the blood flowing. then we do what we call triple threats which is.. u do 5 hindu squats, 5 pushups, 5 situps, n then stand back up. that counts as 1.. the whole class does it together and we do 1 per person in class. then after that, we sprint the legnth of the mat area, drop down n do 1 pushup, sprint back, drop down and do 2 pushups, and keep sprinting back n forth adding 1 each time til u reach 10.. then after that do the same thing but with situps, and add 2 each time til u reach 20.. then we do our stretching routine.. then class can begin..

u can tell whos not serious about it because they come to class late everyday just so they can miss the warmup..


----------



## toerag2 (Feb 16, 2006)

Taekwondo is very pretty to watch...but, that's about it...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jiggy said:


> mauy thai is muay thai.. same back in the day as it is now.. what tony ja uses in ong bak is muay thai and tkd, u can tell by the switch stepping his does..


i agree with you muay thai are muay thai, what i meant was the early days of muay thai are very similar with Tony Jaa use for. Today muay thai more like thaikick boxing, as you can see both movies how Tony Jaa block and attack back. Thos style from Orginal muay thai, all the jumping and stunt he did is from a little bit of Jackie Chan movies.

The First Muay Thai Oginal come from a little Country (Laos) right next to Thailand. His name is 
Ka Nong Tum. He bring Muay Thai to Thailand.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

no.. muay thai originated from krabi krabong.. krabi krabong was used by burma and thailand.. and eventually it evolved into burmese bando or burmese boxing and muay thai


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jiggy said:


> no.. muay thai originated from krabi krabong.. krabi krabong was used by burma and thailand.. and eventually it evolved into burmese bando or burmese boxing and muay thai


History

Although Muay Thai is considered by some to be a derivation of a general indigenous martial art style native to southeast Asia, it was the first to be popularized outside of southeast Asia.

Traditionally in the past, Muay Thai was used as entertainment to kings. It is thought by some sources that gloves were made out of wrapped twine, tar, and broken pieces of glass to ensure a bloody event, however it is still a subject of debate.
[edit]

Nai Khanomtom

A very famous fighter was Nai Khanomtom. Around 1774, he was captured along with other Thai prisoners, either in a skirmish or at the fall of the ancient capital of Siam (Thailand's name at that time) of Ayutthaya. He was brought to Yangon (Rangoon) in Burma, where the Burmese king Mangra was holding a religious festival in honor of Buddha's relics. The festivities included many forms of entertainment. King Mangra was reported to be curious to see how the various fighting styles of Burma and other countries would compare. At one point, he wanted to see how Muay Thai (or Muay Boran) would compare to the Burmese art (either Parma (?) or Lethwei (?)). Nai Khanomtom was selected to fight against the Burmese champion. Nai Khanomtom did a Wai Kru (wai khru ram muay) pre-fight dance which puzzled all of the Burmese. When the fight began, he charged out and using punches, kicks, elbows, and knees, quickly pummelled the Burmese.















here this will explain to you why i disagree with you

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muay_Thai


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

KRABI-KRABONG - THE MOTHER OF MUAY THAI
by Mark Van Schuyver
for Black Belt Magazine

INTRODUCTION
In the ancient world, men lived or died by their strength at arms. In the land now known as Thailand, warriors fought countless battles for survival, relying on combat techniques that were among the deadliest in existence. In that time before guns, wars were fought at close range with arrows, spears, swords, farming tools, knives and a myriad of other - implements.

When weapons broke or were lost, those Old World combatants continued to wage war with their fists, elbows, knees and feet. Thus, the deadly war art of Thailand was forged and tested in blood and battle. Ultimately the ancient system was codified and given a name: Krabi-Krabong.

the rest of the article here..
http://www.usadojo.com/martial-arts-articl...f-muay-thai.htm


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

bjj vs kenpo karate

anyone notice a common trend in the vids?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, but in defense you can also say, "look at royler vs saku, renzo vs saku, royce vs. saku, ryan vs saku, vitor vs saku". bjj isn't invincible, it's just that many people and many styles aren't able to keep up with the evolution of grappling that bjj has started.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

well saku knows their style.. in mma, the element of suprise that bjj had isnt there anymore..

if they fought saku back in the late 80s early 90s, they would have won


----------



## toerag2 (Feb 16, 2006)

I am very familiar with "Death Touch"...DT or Dim Mak...and....the "energy" "shock crap is just that...crap....Dim Mak...is not....I've seen it, experienced it...and know that it's for real and have seen things I wouldn't have believed if I hadn't seen it and been involved...but the "shock" energy stuff is nothing more than a show....much like Benny Hinns "vulcan" touch in the BS ministry he proclaims to be God's power making people fall in glory when they've been "healed"....


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh but lets get real.. do u think youd be able to pull off 'dim mak' on the street while a guy is rushing at u throwing punches..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

sooooooo.. in summary.. whats a good martial art to take up for a thick and not very limber dude like myself? lol


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

boxing


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jiggy said:


> well saku knows their style.. in mma, the element of suprise that bjj had isnt there anymore..
> 
> if they fought saku back in the late 80s early 90s, they would have won


but rickson beat takada. submission wrestling has been around for a long while too. and i think being a good martial artist/fighter is being able to beat your opponent despite how well known your style is. if everyone knows what bjj is and the techniques used in bjj 10 years from now, does it mean that bjj is useless because there's no more element of surprise? even in jiujitsu classes, aren't upper belts sometimes supposed to let a lower rank know exactly what submission and what body part they're going to go for? and how many times has that higher belt won? it's the same concept.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

jiggy said:


> running coke bottles up n down ur shins is actually bad.. it causes shin splints and doesnt bruise the bone enough for the bone to buildup calcium deposits. what we use is basically like a broomstick with rope wrapped tightly around the end.. its that organic rope with alot of itchy fibers.. and we use it on ourselves and get beaten with it while training. u know when ur getting desensitized when u cant feel how itchy the rope is anymore..
> 
> what we do is jump rope for 20 minutes just to get the blood flowing. then we do what we call triple threats which is.. u do 5 hindu squats, 5 pushups, 5 situps, n then stand back up. that counts as 1.. the whole class does it together and we do 1 per person in class. then after that, we sprint the legnth of the mat area, drop down n do 1 pushup, sprint back, drop down and do 2 pushups, and keep sprinting back n forth adding 1 each time til u reach 10.. then after that do the same thing but with situps, and add 2 each time til u reach 20.. then we do our stretching routine.. then class can begin..
> 
> u can tell whos not serious about it because they come to class late everyday just so they can miss the warmup..


I was just pointing out stuff that has been done, not saying I actually do it. I never used anything to desensitize my shins, just lots of bag work and pad work does the trick with regular training.

We do something alot like the "triple threats" before BJJ. Usually its either pushups or hindu pushups, and we do 10 per person. Sucks when the class is big...almost 200 pushups before a BJJ class sucks, especially when thats after the other drills. Its gonna get rougher now though, Wilson Reis is one of our instructors and just got back from Brazil. His warmups are BRUTAL. Im looking forward to his class this week, but not the warmups beforehand.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

good vids jiggy.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

thank you sir.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

jiggy said:


> bjj white belt (bj penn) vs judo black belts


That was a badass vid, but I think BJ was bs'ing about being a white belt, because that was at the level of blue belt technique.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

no.. bj is just THAT good.. he got his black belt in less than 4yrs.. he was a purple belt, n then he got his brown belt, n then the next day they gave him his black..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I see text from jiggy, I see no sense.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

wtf? ^ban


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

jiggy said:


> no.. bj is just THAT good.. he got his black belt in less than 4yrs.. he was a purple belt, n then he got his brown belt, n then the next day they gave him his black..


With that kind of natural talent he looks like he deserves it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, bj's nickname is "the prodigy" for a reason


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh most of his bjj education was private lessons.. twice a day..


----------



## chivalricdude (Sep 18, 2005)

I think Il join in the descussion now
11 years of tung su do
6 month of wushu 
1 month of capoeira
2 years of MMA

what Id like to say is...
1.) in bruce lee's history he has only was 1 documented fight, and has wan to many people, even a cook, in the movie dragon when the guy takes the cheep shot at him historically he got his ass handed to him, He decided to start his own style because his teacher of wing chun didnt think he was a good student, and didnt teach him the details of it, so he felt that the style is full of holes and wanted to make his own style
2.) wing chun, yea, ok lets learn a style that was designed to teach 1 girl in 2 years to defend herself against 1 man, and people bas an entire style off of it? ok
3.) Jacky chan is entertaining be he doesnt really do martial arts, he went to an opera house and learned to perform, he doesnt really know martial arts, it would be like saying william shakespere can fence, yes he fenced in his plays for "performance" but he did not truely train in fencing
4.) all the styles are mixing now, honestly I sat in my neighborhood bookstore/cafe and read a magazine on TKD, and a article said "the devastating elbows of TKD" 
5.) the movie downloads posted I liked # 2, but number 1 I could not even tell who was winning, I had to know cause the yellow guy gave up in the end, they werent verry good, for one, their standup fighting stance is in perfect positioning to get their knees broken from a low front kick
6.) on the view of specializing in 1 style, or diversifying, I choose diversity, when you specialize like I did, you notice the learning curve dramatically decreasing, then you get to the point where you are teaching the classes waiting to get your next belt, I was the same way, senior year of high school I felt, yea I could stay another year and get my 3rd degree, or I could learn something entirely new, most schools the technique can be taught easily in 1 year, I always feel I could teach someone all the kicks I know in just 1 month, they wont get them effective, but they will know them so yea 2 years to "learn" a style is sufficient,
7.) mcdojos lol, I heard about a dojo where each class you atend you geta star, if you get enough stars you get a blackbelt, what a disgrace, well my class is starting soon il be back to check on the amount of folaming I recieve, I may have just angered a colony of martial arts fire ants lol at least I can say I know what Im saying, Ive lived both lives, of studying 1 style for 11 years, and of diversity in styles
toodles


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

post more vids jiggy.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

You guys need to differentiate between martial arts (war arts) and sport competion (tournment) figthts.......i've trained in many of the arts mentioned and they all have limitations.....(multiple opponets, any weapons....etc)

Current NHB competions are good basic skills events being completed by guys who are generally in excellent physical condition.....

The rules keep the fighters from getting serious injury...but shape the techniques and strategy into styles that are limited for street application.....but still effective.

Something is better then nothing....and sometimes it is the individual attributes of the fighter that determine a styles effectiveness....

Everyone knows how to shoot a basketball but few can do it like Michael Jordan


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

chivalricdude said:


> I think Il join in the descussion now
> 11 years of tung su do
> 6 month of wushu
> 1 month of capoeira
> ...


the fight that ur talking about happened because the chinese community in san fransico did not want bruce to teach chinese martial arts to non chinese people.. so they challenged him in a match against their best guy.. who bruce beat in 3 minutes.. and he didnt hurt his back in that fight, that was all just for tv... he really hurt his back while doing squats..

bruce was also into philosophy and started his own style because he wanted to create an effective style that is not bound by tradition.. bruce lee was a good wing chun student.. his instructor was Yip Man, one of the best ever wing chun practioners.. bruce was not 100% chinese (one of his parents were half german) and the chinese wouldnt teach him martial arts, but Yip Man owed his dad a favor, and to pay it back, he taught bruce...

everything ur talking about is hearsay.. ive read all his books..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

chivalricdude said:


> 5.) the movie downloads posted I liked # 2, but number 1 I could not even tell who was winning, I had to know cause the yellow guy gave up in the end, they werent verry good, for one, their standup fighting stance is in perfect positioning to get their knees broken from a low front kick


do you realize that you just said that royce gracie isn't "verry good"? do you know who royce is and have you seen him fight? he purposefully did not submit the guy in yellow (jason delucia) in that fight. you can see him in his professional bouts submit guys twice his size, including muay thai boxers that do dish out devasting low kicks regularly.

and you have to have some pin point accuracy to nail a knee with a front kick. it's easy to say that this and that person is susceptible to a certain attack while sitting in a chair, not so easy when you're actually fighting.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh not to mention royce is like 17 in that video, and jason delucia has 15yrs kung fu experience already..


----------

